# Newbie - package questions etc!



## Gloveguy (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Been browsing the forum for sometime but first time poster.

Relocating to Dubai in April family will follow after summer.

My package in Dirhams:

Monthly salary 35 000
Housing 220 000
Schooling - paid by company
Medical - paid by company
1 trip home/year
Relocation 37 000.

Have a wife a 5 year old and a baby. As far as I can tell my deal shoul be good enough for a family not really living the posh life but feel free to comment. Biggest issue would be that there is no freight to speak of only a limited airfreight but no container, meaning we will have to start from scratch with an empty house/appartment. Is there a big market to buy used furniture in Dubai? We are not really interested in renting furnished since my experience with this at earlier postings has not been positive.

We will be looking for a villa in Emirates hills - however I understand that schooling is an issue - is the best thing to find a school first and then look for accommodation?? Are there many schools in that area?? 

I think that as long as the kids are happy we will be - therefore housing areas will be important - we want areas with lots of children - any hints??

Thankful for any input

Cheers


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gloveguy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Been browsing the forum for sometime but first time poster.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum,

The package seems relatively good for a small family. If you want an area where there are loads of kids then you can't go far wrong with the Gardens. There are loads of them here. There are plenty of parks and swimming pools and it's right next to a big shopping mall too. There are a couple of schools within walking distance as well.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gloveguy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Been browsing the forum for sometime but first time poster.
> 
> ...


Emirates Hills? Not on AED22k/month, you'll need a lot more than that, now springs, lakes meadows, yes, but Hills? NO.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> The package seems relatively good for a small family. If you want an area where there are loads of kids then you can't go far wrong with the Gardens. There are loads of them here. There are plenty of parks and swimming pools and it's right next to a big shopping mall too. There are a couple of schools within walking distance as well.


Do you work for or own shares in The Gardens??? Quite a bit of free promotion going on there! 

Apparently, the Greens are also popular with Families and this may come as a surprise, but there are also loads of young families in JBR! The kids can ride their bikes outside, there are quite a few swimming pools to choose from, the beach is on the other side of the road and Marina Walk is within walking distance! However, JBR comes at a premium!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Do you work for or own shares in The Gardens??? Quite a bit of free promotion going on there!
> 
> It is a really cool place to live and all that money I save means I can have a really cool social life too!
> 
> Apparently, the Greens are also popular with Families and this may come as a surprise, but there are also loads of young families in JBR! The kids can ride their bikes outside, there are quite a few swimming pools to choose from, the beach is on the other side of the road and Marina Walk is within walking distance! However, JBR comes at a premium!


I would not let my kids ride bikes arounf JBR!!!  JBR, Marina walk and the Marina are NOT places for families with young kids!!!

A day trip to the beach is accessible from ANYWHERE in dubai you don't have to live right next to it.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I would not let my kids ride bikes arounf JBR!!!  JBR, Marina walk and the Marina are NOT places for families with young kids!!!
> 
> A day trip to the beach is accessible from ANYWHERE in dubai you don't have to live right next to it.


I am quite intrigued as to why you wouldn't want your kids to ride their bikes around JBR and why you think Marina/ JBR are not family-friendly (apart of course for the more obvious reasons that you haven't planted any seeds yet! ). One of these days I'll take you on a grand tour of the most ''amazing'' place to live in Dubai (so she says! ) and you'll see that it's not that bad (or, you'll come away quite traumatised!)!

And yes, I do agree that the beach is accessible from anywhere and funnily enough, I don't rate the beach at JBR that much! The sand is not supposed to leave your feet dusty!!


----------



## Gloveguy (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanx guys - what about used furniture is it available?? Is there an Ikea in Dubai??


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gloveguy said:


> Thanx guys - what about used furniture is it available?? Is there an Ikea in Dubai??



Yes, there is an Ikea in Festival City.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gloveguy said:


> Thanx guys - what about used furniture is it available?? Is there an Ikea in Dubai??


There sure is, plus there are many other furniture retail outlets and you can also get stuff quite cheap at Dragon Mart too.

Things here are only expensive here if you don't shop around or just accept the prices you see in the main malls. You can get some really good deals here if you get out and look about.

HTH


----------



## Gloveguy (Nov 27, 2008)

Good news on the furniture then.... This place is a great resource!!!

Lots of kids sounds perfect - do they generally enjoy Dubai? What about summer?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gloveguy said:


> Good news on the furniture then.... This place is a great resource!!!
> 
> Lots of kids sounds perfect - do they generally enjoy Dubai? What about summer?



The kids that I come across always seem to be quite busy though I do think that it takes kids a little bit longer to settle in. Summer would probably be too hot for them to spend time outdoors but I'm sure that there are loads of indoor activities out there (I'm childless, so can't offer any suggestions!).

Dubai is also a very safe environment for kids. My flatmate went to the mall and apparently spent half an hour playing with this little girl. In any other country, I would have said that either she would have disappeared with the child or been branded a paedophile, so from that point of view, kids have a lot more freedom here and you donot have to watch them like a hawk! If you lose sight of them, they're probably round the corner!


----------



## tonykym (Apr 20, 2008)

*message for crazymazy*



crazymazy1980 said:


> There sure is, plus there are many other furniture retail outlets and you can also get stuff quite cheap at Dragon Mart too.
> 
> Things here are only expensive here if you don't shop around or just accept the prices you see in the main malls. You can get some really good deals here if you get out and look about.
> 
> HTH


Hello i hope you don't mind but thought you sound like you have 
been there for a while now and wondered if you might be able to give some advise. my husband has just been offered a possiable job with Higher Colleges of Technology the first package offered is Aircraft Airframe & Engine Technician post and would like to know the following points as reference for us. 
•	Please note that our current salary range will be around 8k-10k AED (tax free) per month. This would depend on your qualifications and years of relevant experience. The package includes unfurnished accommodation, a generous relocation allowance, annual travel tickets for you and your family, leave benefits, children education, health coverage for you and your dependents, and end of service benefits. ??? my husband is looking at going for the 1st year by himself .if all goes well I will follow with 2 children ages 16yrs and 7yr girls. my husband thinks the wage is to low needs some work to see if they will offer more as only he is going at first. Any feed back would be greatly appreicated thanks.
kym


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Gloveguy said:


> Good news on the furniture then.... This place is a great resource!!!
> 
> Lots of kids sounds perfect - do they generally enjoy Dubai? What about summer?


Summer time can get very hot... I think it hit 50+ this year (although the weather channels dont report it going over 50) mid-day is the hottest time so if you keep them out of the sun they should be fine. Air-con is used everywhere in dubai so inside malls and indoor public places can become quite chilly.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Summer is ridiculously warm. It hit 54c in July.

My family came over at the end of July to join me, and the first few weeks didn't venture outside too much during the day. Even in the evenings, it's still warm, but at least it's bearable.

As for stuff to do, there is plenty. it all depends on what you want to do.

We all had a cracking dayat the 7's yesterday and are off there again today, and bear in mind, this is with two girls (13 & 9).

Dubai is good for families, just don't let your good lady get too involved with Dubai's national sport................................shopping


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

tonykym said:


> Hello i hope you don't mind but thought you sound like you have
> been there for a while now and wondered if you might be able to give some advise. my husband has just been offered a possiable job with Higher Colleges of Technology the first package offered is Aircraft Airframe & Engine Technician post and would like to know the following points as reference for us.
> •	Please note that our current salary range will be around 8k-10k AED (tax free) per month. This would depend on your qualifications and years of relevant experience. The package includes unfurnished accommodation, a generous relocation allowance, annual travel tickets for you and your family, leave benefits, children education, health coverage for you and your dependents, and end of service benefits. ??? my husband is looking at going for the 1st year by himself .if all goes well I will follow with 2 children ages 16yrs and 7yr girls. my husband thinks the wage is to low needs some work to see if they will offer more as only he is going at first. Any feed back would be greatly appreicated thanks.
> kym



Hi theres no way that 8k AED will be sufficient for a whole family especially with having two teenage daughters, Im a single female who has accommodation paid for by company and a company car and i find it hard to live on 8K per month. With Dubai offereing so much social-wise aswell i think that sure husband should try and get a higher salary.


----------

